# ما هو اساس تسميه ايام الاسبوع و الشهور



## candy shop (27 أبريل 2009)

*الايام باللغة الانجليزية : لم تأخذ الايام اسماءها باللغة الانجليزية، وباللغات الاوروبية المشابهة لها عن الرومان كما في الشهور ولكن عن الانجلو ـ سكسون الذين اطلقوا على معظم الايام اسماء آلهتهم، والتي تشابه الى حد كبير اسماء الآلهة الرومانية وذلك على النحو التالي : 
* Saturday (السبت) : الاصل الروماني هو dies saturni ويعني بالانكليزية القديمة day of Saturn أي يوم الكوكب زحل. وزحل هو اله الزراعة عند الرومان. 
* Sunday (الاحد): الاصل الروماني هو dies solies ويعني بالانكليزية القديمة day of the Sun أي يوم الشمس. 
*Monday (الاثنين) : الاصل الروماني هو ويعني بالانكليزية القديمة day of the moon اي يوم القمر. 
* Tuesday (الثلاثاء) : مصدر الاسم هو Tiw او Tiu وهو الاسم الانجلو ـ سكسوني للاله الاسكندنافي Tyr وهو اله الحرب، والتي تعنى Mars day أى يوم كوكب المريخ، وكان المريخ اله الحرب عند الرومان. 
* Wednesday (الاربعاء) الاصل الروماني هو Mercurii ومنها الى اللغة الانكليزية التي يعني فيها Mercury.s أي يوم كوكب عطارد، وكان عطارد اله التجارة والفصاحة والمكر واللصوصية عند الرومان !!!. 
* Thars day(الخميس) : الاصل الروماني هو jovis dies ومنها الى الانكليزية القديمة حيث تعنى day of thor وهو احد الآله، كما تعني Jupiter.s dayاي يوم كوكب المشتري وهو كبير آلهة الرومان. 
* Friday(الجمعة) : يعني الاسم باللغة الانكليزية القديمة day of Frigga اي يوم (فريغا) وهي زوجة الاله اودين وهي آلهة الحب والصحة، كما يعني الاسم ايضا Venus day اي يوم كوكب الزهرة، والزهرة هي آلهة للحب والجمال عند الرومان ​



اصل تسمية الشهور الميلادية

* يناير : سمي بإسم الإله ( يانوس ) حارس ابواب السماء وإله الحرب والسلم عند الرومان 
** فبراير : مشتق من الفعل ( فبراوار ) ومعناه يتطهر وكان الرومان يقيمون في اليوم الخامس عشر من هذا الشهر عيدا يتطهرون فيه من الذنوب و الخطايا ويكفرون عنها
** مارس : منسوب الى إله الحرب ( مارس ) وكان في نظر الرومان محاربا شديد البأس 
** إبريل : منسوب لمعبودة تسمى ( إبريل ) هي التي تتولى فتح الأزهار وفتح أبواب السماء لتضيء الشمس بعد خمودها في فصل الشتاء 
** مايو : منسوب الى المعبودة ( مايا ) وهي ابنة الإله ( أطلس ) حامل الأرض
** يونيو : سمي بإسم الإلهة ( جونو ) وهي زوجة المشتري وكانت على جانب كبير من الجمال . وفي هذا الشهر تكتسي الأرض بالخضرة 
** يوليو : سمي بإيم يوليوس قيصر 
** اغسطس : سمي بإسم اغسطس قيصر 
** سبتمبر ، اكتوبر ، نوفمبر ، ديسمبر : سميت وفق ترتيبها في التقويم القديم المنسوب لراميولس منشيء مدينة روما .. وهذه الشهور لا تتفق في ترتيبها الحالي .. فــ ( ديسمبر ) مثلا معناه العاشر مع انه الثاني عشر في التقويم الحالي .. غير ان هذه الأسماء بقيت على حالها دون تغيير *

منقول​​*


----------



## fouad78 (28 أبريل 2009)

سابقا كان يسموا الأيام والأشهر بأسماء الآلهة والقياصرة
واليوم يسموا الملاعب والمنشآت بأسماء الحكام هههههههههههه
ميرسي ليكي والرب يباركك سلام ونعمة​


----------



## happy angel (28 أبريل 2009)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 أبريل 2009)

فعلا معلومات حلوة بعرف بعضها لانى بدرس يونانى




​


----------



## جيلان (28 أبريل 2009)

*حلوويين بجد احب انا الحاجات دى
مع انى ملقتش اسمى فيهم :smile02
ميرسى يا سكرة*


----------



## zezza (28 أبريل 2009)

معلومات حلوة كتييييييييير كاندى 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى


----------



## kalimooo (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع 

والمعلومات كاندي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (12 مايو 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> سابقا كان يسموا الأيام والأشهر بأسماء الآلهة والقياصرة
> 
> واليوم يسموا الملاعب والمنشآت بأسماء الحكام هههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسي ليكي والرب يباركك سلام ونعمة​


 

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارككhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1345792&posted=1#post1345792​


----------



## candy shop (12 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا هابى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (12 مايو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> فعلا معلومات حلوة بعرف بعضها لانى بدرس يونانى​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كوكى​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​​


----------



## candy shop (12 مايو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *حلوويين بجد احب انا الحاجات دى*
> *مع انى ملقتش اسمى فيهم :smile02*
> *ميرسى يا سكرة*


 

شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا قمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (12 مايو 2009)

zezza قال:


> معلومات حلوة كتييييييييير كاندى
> ربنا يباركك حبيبتى


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (12 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> والمعلومات كاندي
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zama (13 مايو 2009)

يا سلام على المواضيع المميزة 
بجد موضوع حلو أوى 
لكن لى إستفسار : الرومان قديماً عرفوا منين أسماء الكواكب أو إن فيه كواكب من الأصل غير القمر والشمس والأرض ....!!! رغم أن أول من أنطلق للفضاء هى روسيا فى العصر الحديث!!!!

أرجو الأجابة
وشكراً لحضرتك جداً على الموضوع المميز
ويستحق التقييم


----------



## جيلان (13 مايو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> يا سلام على المواضيع المميزة
> بجد موضوع حلو أوى
> لكن لى إستفسار : الرومان قديماً عرفوا منين أسماء الكواكب أو إن فيه كواكب من الأصل غير القمر والشمس والأرض ....!!! رغم أن أول من أنطلق للفضاء هى روسيا فى العصر الحديث!!!!
> 
> ...



*لا يا مينا
الموضوع بيقلنا احنا فى عصرنا ده جبنا التسميات دى منين
من اسماء ألهة قديمة عند الرومان
لكن الاسماء دى كانت عند لرومان مجرد اسماء لألهة مش كواكب يعنى
احنا اخدنا الاسماء دى عند اكتشاف الكواكب واطلقناها عليها مش اكتر*


----------



## وليم تل (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا كاندى
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## SALVATION (15 مايو 2009)

_ شكرا كتييييير كاندى_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا كاندى 

ميررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## candy shop (24 مايو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> يا سلام على المواضيع المميزة
> بجد موضوع حلو أوى
> لكن لى إستفسار : الرومان قديماً عرفوا منين أسماء الكواكب أو إن فيه كواكب من الأصل غير القمر والشمس والأرض ....!!! رغم أن أول من أنطلق للفضاء هى روسيا فى العصر الحديث!!!!
> 
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا مينا 

جيلان جوبت على السؤال​


----------



## candy shop (24 مايو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *لا يا مينا*
> *الموضوع بيقلنا احنا فى عصرنا ده جبنا التسميات دى منين*
> *من اسماء ألهة قديمة عند الرومان*
> *لكن الاسماء دى كانت عند لرومان مجرد اسماء لألهة مش كواكب يعنى*
> *احنا اخدنا الاسماء دى عند اكتشاف الكواكب واطلقناها عليها مش اكتر*


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتعبك يا جيلان 

ربنا يرعاكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (24 مايو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ودمتى بود​


شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا وليم​


----------



## candy shop (24 مايو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شكرا كتييييير كاندى_
> 
> _تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا تونى​


----------



## candy shop (24 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا كاندى ​
> 
> ميررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا كوكو

ربنا يباركك​


----------

